# Phone vs tablet UI



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw a custom ROM with a tablet UI... but what was Google's thinking behind using a phone ui on the N7 vs the tablet style? Screen size ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

There's a previous thread about this, sort of, at least as far as how to enable the tablet UI. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28603-force-tablet-ui/ We can't really know why they set the stock DPI high enough so it wouldn't trigger the tablet UI.


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

Really, I dont think it matters since it has an unlocked boot loader and the devs are going to go ham on this shit, well get tablet ui in a sick rom for sure.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I already tried flashing the one rom I found that enables tablet UI. I must have done something... I fucked my shit up. LOL I'm not too worried. I just thought it was odd.. I thought maybe it was an option in settings but I didn't see it and I'm assuming there isn't one. I'll wait now that the tablet has actually been released... and flash roms built off consumer version


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

On a rooted Nexus 7, just change your LCD DPI to 160 in the build.prop and reboot. BOOM! Tablet mode.

Here's a link:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1749501


----------



## neilrl79 (Jul 11, 2011)

IMO changing dpi sucks, you're better off waiting for a rom that does tablet ui with system ui changes. I know it can be done because I'm running an AOSP rom on my kindle fire that does it.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe they did it due to everyone complaining about going from a phone ui and tablet ui and them being so different.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm going to try this interface out before I try switching it to full tablet mode. I kind of like the idea that this is more of a hybrid interface between both a phone and tablet UI.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

ROM_Ulan said:


> I'm going to try this interface out before I try switching it to full tablet mode. I kind of like the idea that this is more of a hybrid interface between both a phone and tablet UI.


 not really hybrid.. market, everything is phones ui. Just obviously larger.. to me there is a lot of wasted space with the nav bar and status bar.. switching to 170dpi worked like a charm haven't found anything broken yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Stupid question.. anyone have issues playing sound after switching to tablet mode? I don't remember if I had sound yesterday but don't this morning

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

neilrl79 said:


> IMO changing dpi sucks, you're better off waiting for a rom that does tablet ui with system ui changes. I know it can be done because I'm running an AOSP rom on my kindle fire that does it.


I don't know why you think changing the DPI sucks...it's a pretty common practice. It gives you more space to work with, and there are easy work-arounds for any potential market issues. I use LCD Density Modder Pro, personally.


----------

